# Hello,i am new and in need of aid.



## SummonerCloud (Jul 21, 2006)

Syiimursn...i am personally practitioning ninjitsu,but have no sensei and have found no place where i can sign up to learn...where would i start in self training?i am not exactly some newb wannabe,i am actually quite capable in combat,very stealthy and quite dexterous...

i have some questions,however,feel free to answer even just one...all answers help! just go like,if u gonna answer number two and its,how do i use teh bathroom,go...
2: push real hard.
lol,really,answer seriously please that was a joke,lol...

1:how does one increase dexterity?

2:what is the proper way to silently walk on grass?i have done it on other terrain but grass,twigs an leaves are too loud...

3:how would i replace the foolishly absurd looking flinch reflex with an evade,or block/reversal?

4:what is the best way to,alone,train yourself DEFENSIVELY.

5:how might i increase my ability to see in the dark?

6:how would i increase my ability in any sense(smell,sight...etc.)

7:how would i throw up large amounts of dirt/dust to blind a foe?

8:how would i construct shuko/practice shuriken?

9:what is the proper way to throw a shuriken?

10:whas the best wood to make a bo out of?i know it prolly doesnt come up a ton but i wanna find some type of tree an get a branch n carve it into a bo to practice with.

11:i am attempting to learn better detection skills,ie:discoloration of bottoms of trees may mean floodwaters,or tree stumps sides with less space between the rings is north...not just trees but detection skills altogether...any tips'd help.

12:need to learn better empathy skills ie:detecting the emotions do to body language or facial expressions or anythin even if they tryin to cover it up.

13:lie detecting.short n simple...like the above,almost.

14:better knife throwing...almost like bo shuriken.

15:the correct way to roll even on concrete with minimal to no damage to self.

16:whats a thrust kick?i think i know but not sure...

17:i THINK the correct way to go shinobi iri walking/runnin is leanin forward n gettin kinda crouched an(sayin this is right foot an o's are where u should use to make ground contact)walk like this.
(-=off teh ground.    o=on teh ground.    =equals a spacer,ignore it. this method when applied correctly works wel lfor me but dunno if its true method.)


=l==l==l==l==l
(ooooooooool
=\oooooooool
=l---------l
=l---------l
=l---------l
==l-------l
==l------l
==(------)


thanks in advance,and keep in mind i know quite a bit about the shinobi,and i am not neccisarily a beginner...please dont flame for all teh questions...


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 21, 2006)

SummonerCloud said:
			
		

> i am not neccisarily a beginner...please dont flame for all teh questions...



The answer to each and everyone of your questions is:

Quit watching Naruto and GO FIND AN INSTRUCTOR.


----------



## SummonerCloud (Jul 21, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Quit watching Naruto



did i say i wanted to jump 900 ft into the air or somehow propel myself through treetops with 20foot long jumps?did i say i wanted to practice a falsehood that will never really be ninjitsu?


THREE THINGS!!!

1.NARUTO SUCKS.IT IS UNREALISTIC AND DISGRACES THE SHINOBI.

2:NARUTO SUCKS .

3:I DONT KNOW HOW TO FIND A FRIGGEN INSTRUCTOR<I BEEN TRYIN BUT DONT EXACTLY KNOW!!!!!!

sorry,but really...naruto is a bullcrap ripoff of what the shinobi most definitely were not.because of crap like that and gay myths that fat pigs of todays world have made the shinobi out to be,when you say,i am practicin ninjtsu,people laugh.thats 10 mins before they wake up in teh E.R.

really,plese just try to either answer my questions or tell me HOW i would find an instructor,im not mad at you jus tired of every forum i go to people saying those two exact things...

look...i might not be as good as everyone here...but i want to learn ninjitsu...really,it is the martial art i find most interesting,if you can even call it that...but i know,FOR A FACT,that i am much greater than some stupid imbecile who thinks they can fight....i know partially what i am doing and like i said earlier,im not some stupid wannabe who wouldnt try...i am also much stealthier and dextrous than average...i KNOW i can learn this,just need some help.sad how the Eyesonff forum people helped more than any martial art forum...thats why i told them that 99% of peeps on those were stuck ups who wouldnt wanna help a beginner and wouldnt care,so i was better off there....please jsut at least TRY to help?

see,i mean,i see tae-kwon-do places all over but no actual ninjitsu places...do those even exist,and f they do,wtf?!?!?!

as dumb and gay as this sounds,i was always different...i am growing up in a home of fools obsessed with football....my father abandoned me in this hellhole before i could even eat solids...pathetic...i  am not like them...as a matter of fact,i despise football...then i heard of martial arts.i thought it was pretty cool,but then i heard of ninjitsu,the real ninjitsu,not some gay guys runnin around in "shinobi shokuzus" like idiots....is it such a noobish thing to have found something i want to learn?the sheer fact that i WANT to learn should be enough for you....please dont discriminate just because i am a beginner,for today's youth is tommorow's adept.

i don't mean to sound rude to you,i just knew that peeps would say,

a.somthin bout naruto.
b.somthin bout getting an instructor...

in my first post i said i couldnt find an instructor,didnt know how.

my foolish"brother" (stepbro,he is a poltroonic cur.)is obsessed with football...he always ends up in a fight with me and 5 seconds later literally crieing.he once attempted to tackle me but i got ready n slung him around into the wall with his own momentum,judo style,and he STILL criticises the martial arts styles i use...i just want to learn as much as i can.

also,yes i am only 14....look at my sig though,but i have incredible willpower and also,weren't some shinobi trained from a very young age?i...i just want to learn this art and i wish people wouldnt be stuck up,and instead helpful about this topic...it sounds dumb,i know...if i could find an instructor i could/would be very devoted to training in this art,i just wanted to know some things but pretty much got semi-flamed...

ps:Naruto is a fricken gay exxageration that makes the shinobi look dumb...i wish it did not exist.truly,i hate and despise it...


----------



## Blindside (Jul 21, 2006)

What state are you in, and perhaps a rough geographical area?  Perhaps someone here could give you a hint about where to go study.  

Lamont


----------



## SummonerCloud (Jul 21, 2006)

Thank you...so very much for not bein evil about this,heh.
I am in alabama,very near springville/birmingham.


----------



## Drac (Jul 21, 2006)

Did you look in the Yellow Pages?? Not attempting to be evil.. Did you attempt a Google search for schools in your area??? Now I don't know crap about Naruto, but the "Go seek and instructor is a good piece of advice..Seek out the Shadows of Iga, the were around when Stephen K. Hayes first brought ninjutsu into the limelight..Best of luck..


----------



## MJS (Jul 21, 2006)

Please allow me to make a few suggestions:

1) First and foremost, considering that you've made only 4 posts so far, and there are quite a few very knowledgeable people on here, I highly suggest that you change your attitude just a bit.  Coming off with a sarcastic tone probably won't get you much info.  

2) This link should help you out a bit.
http://www.winjutsu.com/winlinks.html

If you have any other questions, feel free to ask, but again, being sarcastic probably isn't the way to go!

Mike


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 21, 2006)

SummonerCloud said:
			
		

> 3:I DONT KNOW HOW TO FIND A FRIGGEN INSTRUCTOR<I BEEN TRYIN BUT DONT EXACTLY KNOW!!!!!!



Ok, first... Lets start by admitting you don't actually know much of anything about "Real" ninpo, despite your comments that you do.  I apologise for the Naruto comment, but your first post read as screamingly arrogant to me.  Ive been training for years, and don't profess to know as much as you do with no instructor and no training.  I guarantee you lost 90% of the ninpo practitioners attention with that first post... especially the desire to "self teach" the BS list of skills you listed.

If you are serious... here you go... good luck.

           Birmingham Bujinkan Dojo
        [FONT=verdana,Arial]Bujinkan Buyu Dojo         Alabama[/FONT]
          Bujinkan Gadsden Dojo         [FONT=verdana,Arial]
Bujinkan Shingan         Dojo
[/FONT]Bujinkan           Taka-Seigi Dojo, Mobile
          Bujinkan Taka-Seigi Dojo, Tuscaloosa
           Bujinkan Warrior Institute         [FONT=verdana,Arial] 

[/FONT]If you really really wanna self train go ahead and purchase a Black Belt home study course, but be prepared to get your *** handed to you in a real confrontation, since you CANNOT.  I repeat CANNOT Learn the subtley to the techniques and movements without a real instructor to tell you when you are ****ing up... and will get almost no advice here except "Go to a Real Instructor".

Also... 2 other things: I understand you are 14 and grew up in the Computer world of "I pWN U u r Teh suck" but we try and use real english here.

Secondly,  I hate to rain on your parade, since you are very proud of your signature, but it is WAY in violation of the board rules:




> Signatures may contain an image, however, the Maximum size of the image can not exceed 350 pixels wide, by 60 pixels high. Maximum file size is 20kb.



Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 21, 2006)

If you wish to learn Budo Taijutsu then you need to go to an appropriate school and start at the bottom and begin learning properly.  Technopunk gave you some good links and you can also use the yellow pages at www.winjutsu.com to find other Dojo's in your surrounding area.  Understand that people who have been practicing these arts for a long time will not qualify your solo training as real training until you go out and actually train with an instructor.  Good luck.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Brother John (Jul 21, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


1st: Follow every scrap of MJS's and Mr. VanCise's advice....!

2nd: Learn more about authentic Ninjutsu, that website MJS sent you too has some goooood info and resources....so dig in.

3rd: Lighten up on Techno-Punk. He's got this dry sense of humor that he uses left and right.......but is a really great guy with good info to share. IF you take a step back and pause a moment, Don't let his wit bother you...and listen to what he has to say ---it'd do you Some Good.

Questions: Though you may not know a whole lot yet about authentic Ninjutsu ((You WILL in the future, if you set your mind to it and keep determined)) you definitely seem to have a very strong sense in your mind of what a "Ninja" or Shinobi should be. So here are my questions, take them for what their worth:

*A:* You aren't only on the first step of a long journey and getting very angry at those much further along than you.....you're hardly even on the path yet. You're still looking for it....     So should you be reacting so strongly?? 
((SEEK, ask, let the enterer of a house be polite))
*B:* Does a warrior alow himself to be so easily provoked. (A much more important tact than silent grass walking)
*C: *Does a warrior alow himself to react strongly w/out first thinking through his situation?


Enjoy Martial Talk man...
handle with care and keep it Fun.

Your Brother
John


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 21, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> Technopunk gave you some good links and you can also use the yellow pages at www.winjutsu.com to find other Dojo's in your surrounding area.



Brian, 

The links i provided above are the ENTIRE list of BBT dojos in Alabama from Winjutsu.  I was doin the kid a favor, and saving him the trouble of doin the research himself.


----------



## rutherford (Jul 21, 2006)

SummonerCloud said:
			
		

> 1:how does one increase dexterity?


 
Put some points into it when you level up.  :whip:


----------



## Tengu6 (Jul 21, 2006)

I am thinking you have a very romanticized view of the "shinobi" and once you see what it actually is about, you will discover how cool Naruto _really_ is.

markk bush


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 21, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Brian,
> 
> The links i provided above are the ENTIRE list of BBT dojos in Alabama from Winjutsu. I was doin the kid a favor, and saving him the trouble of doin the research himself.


 
Opps, my bad.  You are definately doing him a favor as well as telling him to find a teacher!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Drac (Jul 21, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> If you really really wanna self train go ahead and purchase a Black Belt home study course, but be prepared to get your *** handed to you in a real confrontation, since you CANNOT. I repeat CANNOT Learn the subtley to the techniques and movements without a real instructor to tell you when you are ****ing up... and will get almost no advice here except "Go to a Real Instructor"


 
Gospel Truth...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 21, 2006)

Find a teacher.


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 21, 2006)

MJS said:
			
		

> This link should help you out a bit.
> http://www.winjutsu.com/winlinks.html


 
Exactly what I was going to suggest.
Good luck Ninja boy!
:ninja:


----------



## SummonerCloud (Jul 21, 2006)

Brother John said:
			
		

> Welcome to Martial Talk.
> 
> 
> 1st: Follow every scrap of MJS's and Mr. VanCise's advice....!
> ...


 

...A:..i am sorry,everyone..it is just that in asking questions on another forum,i all told them that as soon as i went to a martial arts forum i would get two things-
1:gay naruto comments.
2:find an instructor...
dont you think if i knew how i would?
dont exactly know what id google...
b:read A
c:i am sorry...once again,look at A


and about my sig,its the one i used in the other forum and i made it,let me use it there so i though it would be ok here...ill fix it.and sorry and thank you techno...i am not accustomed to anyone here and i could not have anticipated the personas of people here.


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Jul 21, 2006)

Ok, 

1- cut the "gay" comments. You're annoying me.
2- other forums aren't this one. There is less stick up peoples asses here. Usually.
3- Top of the screen, theres a button, says "Schools". Click it, look for Ninjutsu.
4- Goto Google, search on the following: ninjutsu, your state, maybe even county.  Refine search using terms from the forum descriotion here such as hatsumi, etc.
5- pay attention to the help you have been given. We aren't going to sspoon feed anyone.

Capish?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 21, 2006)

You just really cannot expect anyone to take you seriously until you train in a legitimate dojo that teaches authentic Budo Taijutsu.  Until then all we see is a someone who is practicing a fantasy that has been made up in his head.  There are plenty of Dojo's in your state if you are serious you will go to one even if you have to drive several hours.  Once again, good luck I really hope that you check out one of these Budo Taijutsu schools because it simply is a fantastic art.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Brother John (Jul 21, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> You just really cannot expect anyone to take you seriously until you train in a legitimate dojo that teaches authentic Budo Taijutsu.
> 
> I really hope that you check out one of these Budo Taijutsu schools because it simply is a fantastic art.
> 
> ...



DING_DING_DING.........
Mr. VanCise wins the Cupie Doll!!!

Your Brother (Step right up...step right up.....)
John


----------



## SummonerCloud (Jul 21, 2006)

Well...i understand all well that you all are experienced,but i am not just some wannabe...i know quite a bit about the shinobi.all i want to know is the questions i asked and i feel that you people may be able to help...sad that an ff forum has helped me more...what i meant when i told them,was that you kinds of peeps'd think you were "too good",too experienced,which,whether some of you say it or not,seems to be the way you are acting.i just want my questions answered,please.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 21, 2006)

Brother John said:
			
		

> DING_DING_DING.........
> Mr. VanCise wins the Cupie Doll!!!
> 
> Your Brother (Step right up...step right up.....)
> John


 
Thank you, thank you, I have always been fond of cupie dolls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## SummonerCloud (Jul 21, 2006)

look,is this a bad thing that i have zeal and willpower and i WANT to train?some of you seem to at least partially understand but some of you are being ......never mind,better hold my tongue.


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 21, 2006)

SummonerCloud said:
			
		

> look,is this a bad thing that i have zeal and willpower and i WANT to train?some of you seem to at least partially understand but some of you are being ......never mind,better hold my tongue.


 
I _think_ that you are taking some of the more silly posts too personally.
I think that the consensus here is that you simply need to find a school. There is no other way that will get you the results you want. Also, teaching yourself martial arts gives you no real point of reference (plus no sparring partners).
BTW: I really wish you good luck.


----------



## Tengu6 (Jul 21, 2006)

SummonerCloud said:
			
		

> Well...i understand all well that you all are experienced,but i am not just some wannabe...i know quite a bit about the shinobi.


 
No, no you do not. There is a reason Naruto poped into everyones head, why do you think that is? Really, no offence, it probably is not your fault but you seem to have a LOT of misconceptions about Ninpo. Where exactly did you learn about the "Shinobi"?

Markk Bush


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 21, 2006)

SummonerCloud said:
			
		

> Well...i understand all well that you all are experienced,but i am not just some wannabe...i know quite a bit about the shinobi.all i want to know is the questions i asked and i feel that you people may be able to help...sad that an ff forum has helped me more...what i meant when i told them,was that you kinds of peeps'd think you were "too good",too experienced,which,whether some of you say it or not,seems to be the way you are acting.i just want my questions answered,please.


 
Nobody is making fun of you or putting you down.  We all want you to understand that zeal and willpower do not count as making you a student of ninjutsu. (Budo Taijutsu)  If you wish to get on the path you need to find an instructor.  Take Technopunks list and figure out which is the closest Dojo and go and check them out.  Once again, I wish you the best but you will never learn much if you are your only teacher! :asian:

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 21, 2006)

Tengu6 said:
			
		

> Where exactly did you learn about the "Shinobi"?
> 
> Markk Bush


 
From the people on his Final Fantasy forum, didnt you read what he said above?  God Markk, U R TEH GAY.


----------



## SummonerCloud (Jul 21, 2006)

No,i learned it through personal study.and duh,zeal an willpower dont make me a student but it makes me capable to "stick with it" i know more about the shinobi then some dumbass wannabe,even if i dont have an instructor.i do have a sparring partner but they arent 100% competent,heh...

look,you know what?
go to
forums.eyesonff.com
there was a huge period where i wasnt on there,go from after that but search posts by summoner cloud.anything past the thread called-help me interpret a dream.
you will all see that some people there were idiots but at least they helped their best.


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Jul 21, 2006)

You can not learn a real martial art through "self Study".  

Reading books and watching videos is no substitute for real instruction.  

Playing video games, is not training.

Playing wack-a-mole with your "posse" is not training.
If your sparing partners know less than you, they are little more than playmates.

Dressing up in a costume and using jargon, is not training.

There are real practitioners of ninjutsu on this forum. Real instructors.
They have been telling you where to go.
There are several authentic schools in your state. Pick up a phone and call them. Visit their websites. Email them.

If your interest is serious, you'll cease trying to impress us with your knowledge and follow some of our advice. We have been trying to help you.  You however seem to want us to give you the answer, rather than show you where to find it. Understanding the difference between the two, is a sign of an enlightened mind.


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Jul 21, 2006)

Here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ninja

The martialpedia link is currently lacking in information, else I would have linked there.


----------



## SummonerCloud (Jul 21, 2006)

Edmund BlackAdder said:
			
		

> You can not learn a real martial art through "self Study".
> 
> Reading books and watching videos is no substitute for real instruction.
> 
> ...


 
Do you not think i know this?!?!?

Is this your rendition of my mentality?i do not attempt to impress some of you curs,only to prove that i am not just some wannabe...thing!I very well understand there are ninjutsu practitioners here,and i mentioned it previously...i do not appear to be the ignorant one.i am well taking the advice i was given,but does that mean that this still has no purpose?I am not the only one who should keep an open mind...would you please read my sig?


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Jul 21, 2006)

Sig read.
Please see my location and sig for my reply.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 21, 2006)

SummonerCloud said:
			
		

> zeal an willpower dont make me a student but it makes me capable to "stick with it"


I have been quietly watching this thread.  I figured I would jump in here.  I am not going to jump on you, but I want to point out a few things.  I understand you probably feel insulted because what you thought you knew has been challenged and you have been challenged on all fronts.  However, many of the people here are students of Bujinkan, including myself.   They are telling you the honest truth.  They have given you solid and sound advice.  Now it is up to you to use that will power, zeal, and gusto to find the path, it lies right in front of you.  If you do not have the means to go train at this time, you need that zeal and will power to create a means to go train.  This is training as well.  Ninja training is not all about techniques armed or otherwise.  These things translate to life.  So securing the means to go train is a lesson to be learned.

If you do not have the means to go train, then you may have to wait, because you cannot learn Ninjutsu by yourself, just as Technopunk and others told you.  It must be felt, and this knowledge is transmitted through kuden from instructor to student.  No video or book will give you that.

I know this is probably not what you want to hear, but, sometimes we all must accept what we do not want.  Please, seriously consider what they told you, it is indeed correct and you should be willing to accept the truth and learn, as this is a lesson also.


----------



## SummonerCloud (Jul 21, 2006)

I do not see how people can be such discriminating fools....yes,i am not near as experienced as some of you...but weren't you all once this way to?eager and zealous to begin?i doubt your mothers gave birth and you pulled a ukemi roll out of the uterus then thrust kicked the doctor,or am i wrong?is this wrong that i attempt to begin this art?if anyone else had felt this would ninjutsu even exist?


i highly doubt it.

so instead of thinking you are "too good",either silence yourself,like i did earlier in one of my posts,or actually say something of meaning.sad how people can think they dont need to help because they are better.despite his....cold humor,techno has been helpful,and john has not discriminated...

anyone who has been a fool should be ashamed.i doubt a true shinobi would despise the beginners because they overestimated themselves.keep in mind that like i have said,today's beginners are tommorrow's adepts.


EDIT:bigshadow,your wisdom and understanding is quite respectable...yes many have given me advise which i plan to follow,i just think they could have given it in a less......cold way,understand?

by self training,i mean the KNOWLEDGE of what the shinobi were ie:styles they used,history,weaponry,etc. and physical training i have worked on reflex,dexterity,etc...i am merely training in PREPERATION for the beginning of my training....i well knew many techniques however,even if i could not have utilized them in this way.

i have one PRACTICAL question that i would like answered...
Can other fighting styles be incorporated into ninjutsu?
like,kyushojutsu...it is very....debilitating to the foe.

also,i just think it is strange..that in first topic i end up with neg 66 rep because of peeps who dont understand...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 21, 2006)

Excuse the following question, and I mean no offense I was just doing some checking and when you say Shinobi are you talking about a video game or the movie or something else?

Forgive my ignorance here, I'm old and do not play video games much and the answers I am reading to your questions seem to allude to the fact that it may be a game. 

I do know it's a movie.

And Zeal is good, attitude isn't.


----------



## rutherford (Jul 21, 2006)

SummonerCloud said:
			
		

> I do not see how people can be such discriminating fools...


 
With your age and demostrated lack of maturity, I doubt any instructor will take you on as a student.

I also doubt you will be posting to this forum much longer.  

Bye!


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Jul 21, 2006)

SummonerCloud said:
			
		

> i doubt a true shinobi would despise the beginners because they overestimated themselves.


 
No, but they could very well make life a living hell for them later on.



			
				SummonerCloud said:
			
		

> today's beginners are tommorrow's adepts.


 
Hopefully, yes. There is also however the possibility of them becoming such people who frequent internet fora while going on and on about how disappointed with and disillusioned about Bujinkan training they are. 



			
				SummonerCloud said:
			
		

> i just think they could have given it in a less......cold way,understand?


 
Would you have listened then?



			
				SummonerCloud said:
			
		

> by self training,i mean the KNOWLEDGE of what the shinobi were ie:styles they used,history,weaponry,etc.


 
Based on what you've written here, you need to put in some more work.



			
				SummonerCloud said:
			
		

> i have one PRACTICAL question that i would like answered...
> Can other fighting styles be incorporated into ninjutsu?


 
What is taught in the Bujinkan nowadays is Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu, which is the essence of nine traditional Japanese schools. Ninjutsu is not about fighting per se, it is a small, specialized science which mainly encompasses the gathering and utilization of information. 



			
				SummonerCloud said:
			
		

> like,kyushojutsu...it is very....debilitating to the foe.


 
It's useless against people who are drunk, on drugs or just really PO-ed. Anyway, knowledge of pressure points is abundant within the nine schools of the Bujinkan...just don't expect anyone to go into seizures after having hit the top of his foot with your big toe.


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Jul 21, 2006)

SummonerCloud said:
			
		

> I do not see how people can be such discriminating fools....yes,i am not near as experienced as some of you...but weren't you all once this way to?eager and zealous to begin?i doubt your mothers gave birth and you pulled a ukemi roll out of the uterus then thrust kicked the doctor,or am i wrong?is this wrong that i attempt to begin this art?if anyone else had felt this would ninjutsu even exist?
> 
> 
> i highly doubt it.
> ...


I was immaculately conceived, my mother a princess of the third kingdom, and my father one of the Titans. On my birth, I sprung forth from her womb, and then press-slammed a priest through a table while the royal family chanted my name.  Weakened by my journey into this realm, I succumbed to sleep, and in the morning found myself draped in black silk, with a mask around my head, and a strange silver serpent adorning my neck. With the Orb of the Moons I traveled to Brittania to speak with Lord British, but he was in the loo, so instead I jaunted to Moonglow and obtained some Nightshade with which to work my magic, then to Trinsic where I aprenticed under the famous Palidan Dupree, from whom I learned of honor and under Sir Geoffery, who taught me of bravery in battle.  You may wonder what this has to do with the "Shinobi", but see, in Skara Brae I met a man named Tew, a Ranger he was, and quite Powerful. He had his Dux in a row you might say. Anyway, he showed me a secret. One that is rare and true.  It is, that if one exchanges green pieces of paper with famous dead leaders portraits and spends time in a proper training center, one might learn the secret powers of morphing into a more enlightened being. His rates were quite reasonable, though his parchment wasn't that old, and many references were made to self training, something which sounded rather obscene to my young ears.  Instead I sought a more enlightened master, and since then have practiced the ancient shadow arts. Except on Tuesday, when I go bowling instead. Oh, and every third Friday which is potluck knight at the secret lair. 

I hope my tale will encourage all seekers to find their way, to seek out true experienced masters, to boldly go, where they have not gone before, in an Enterprising way you might say.


1 to beam up.


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 21, 2006)

SummonerCloud said:
			
		

> ....cold humor,techno has been helpful,and john has not discriminated...
> 
> EDIT:bigshadow,your wisdom and understanding is quite respectable...yes many have given me advise which i plan to follow,i just think they could have given it in a less......cold way,understand?
> 
> also,i just think it is strange..that in first topic i end up with neg 66 rep because of peeps who dont understand...


 
You most likely have a neg 66 rep because you didn't thank anyone for their advice UNTIL you got a neg 66 rep. I don't believe the people in this thread were being cold. They were being direct, to the point, and sometimes playfull. It seems that bigshadow got through to you, so don't waste any more of your energy being so defensive, man. Be calm, it is the cornerstone of most martial arts.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 21, 2006)

> I do not see how people can be such discriminating fools





> so instead of thinking you are "too good",either silence yourself,like i did earlier in one of my posts,or actually say something of meaning


Insulting to all who are trying to help you




> Can other fighting styles be incorporated into ninjutsu?
> like,kyushojutsu...it is very....debilitating to the foe.


 
This I can not answer but there may be similar threads in the ninjutsu area of the forum if not start one (if you hav no already) and see what answers you get.  Not all members read all threads
The knowledge held by some of the members here is large and they are willing to hlep answere questions but there are ways of asking things and then there are ways of saying things that only make people angry.  

I hope you find a school near you and are able to study. May I ask if you hav taken up learning the lanquage that much of our training will be in?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 21, 2006)

> FOR A FACT,that i am much greater than some stupid imbecile who thinks they can fight....i know partially what i am doing and like i said earlier,im not some stupid wannabe who wouldnt try...i am also much stealthier and dextrous than average


 
I am surprised that no one jumped down your throat for this statement. 
Saying things like the above statement show a couple of thing
 1 that you are young
 2 that you have little or no humility
 3 that you jut might ever survive in a true school of martial arts because you seem to have the onion that you are already then most people and most likely will think you know more than your instructor in a shot period of time

Knowing that you  are young, fast and agile is ok but proclaiming it and bragging about it are not what the martial arts is about.  True learning is a long adventure and it is taken in baby steps. It is given to those that prove themselves over years of practice and dedication.


----------



## Brother John (Jul 21, 2006)

SummonerCloud said:
			
		

> Syiimursn...i am personally practitioning ninjitsu,but have no sensei and have found no place where i can sign up to learn...where would i start in self training?i am not exactly some newb wannabe,i am actually quite capable in combat,very stealthy and quite dexterous...
> 
> i have some questions,however,feel free to answer even just one...all answers help! just go like,if u gonna answer number two and its,how do i use teh bathroom,go...
> 2: push real hard.
> ...


OKAY.....S.C.
In a PM you sent me you asked me to actually Try to answer your questions....
Here's my Go at it.

answer to #1: by continually doing things, consistantly, that are challenging to your dexterity. Also: Dexterity can be Very action or context specific. SO... aquiring 'dexterity' in Ukemi vs. dexterity in swordsmanship....these are two different things. 
The REAL trick? Ukemi AND swordsmanship....combined.
Don't lop off any bodyparts you're fond of though......
(and you *really SHOULD* have an instructor LONG before you try it)

#2: Stay off the grass. Walk on the side-walk.
((Why are you wanting to sneak around anyway??? What is this skills PRACTICAL and pragmatic expression TODAY,....for YOU?))

#3: PRACTICE!!!!!!!!!!! There's NO other way. (Other than a frontal lobotomy or 70cc of Thorazine)
((You *REALLY should have an instructor *and classmates first))

#4: Don't offend anyone and stay out of dark alleys.
No.......really............that's it.

#5: Night Goggles, or a good ole' flashlight. (Eat yer carrots)
or just turn the lights on.
WHY would you want to be able to do this??

#6: ...about 4 hours in a sensory deprivation tank should do the trick.
(((Or just *consistently working to be more AWARE *of your sensory input from your environment)))

#7: A Shovel. ((Why would you want to do this? IF it is for self defense purposes, why not just have a can of mace or pepper spray? Why "Dirt"? ..and why would you want to throw some into someones face??))
But you'd be better off simply BANGing them on the head and shins with said shovel...

#8:  Learn metal-smithing.......  OR     just go to any ONE of the MANY MANY martial arts supply stores that sell them. (NOT that expensive)

#9: Usually......they're not thrown. They're a grappling weapon first, projectile weapon second. 
You *REALLY* *REALLY should *have an instructor FIRST. Otherwise....you're just playing dangerous/destructive frizbee...

#10: Pine.   ...or do like MOST of us do, buy one from a martial arts supply store.

#11: Boy Scout Manual.  (NO.....I'm not kidding)

#12: HAHAHA.....me too (according to my wife).
TRY any of the many books on the Psychology of Human Behavior.....
then go to the Mall and be observant w/out staring.
OR........go up and ask'm "How ya doing?"

#13: Hahahaha............. if you find out, let us know......ok?
Who do you intend to be interogating???
WHY?????????????????

#14: TRY THIS LINK.
beyond that, w/out an instructor........Good Luck!

#15: _WHY????_ Why "Roll" on concrete at all??
This time, leap OFF the sidewalk and onto the grass.
....OKAY....actually it's VERY VERY simple.....learn your tumbling skills, and PRACTICE. There's NO secret to it, just get good....on matts at first... 
God FORBID you ever NEED to 'roll' on concrete.

#16: Any kick that gets the job done by thrusting away from you and into/through a painful place on the other person.

#17: GOSH...................................I really don't know what to say to that.
No offense, but it's *rediculous*. (That's Not a flame, it's just a matter of FACT)
Maybeeee....check out the "DUNE" books by Herbert and read up on the "Sand running" that they use to not attract the attention of the Giant Sand Worms.
Again: Why DO this type of walking???  why? It's silly...



Now that I've really tried to consider your 'questions' two things occur to me:
A: You Don't know ANYTHING about real Shinobi!!!  Seriously. You don't, not a shred. IF you really REALLY want to learn, the first step is to admit what you don't know. THE greatest inhibition to really learning something is to _THINK_ that you already know.  It keeps you from listening.
TIPS: Who is Masaaki Hatsumi? What is the significance of the Iga and Koga regions of Feudal Era Japan? Who was Daisuke Togakure??
Looking these things up Should........should........help set you on the path, if you're paying attention.
B: You could be someone not quite so naive................and playing a joke on us.
IF so....
hahahaahahahaaa.......You got me man. Good one!!!

Your Brother
John


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 21, 2006)

SummonerCloud said:
			
		

> bigshadow,your wisdom and understanding is quite respectable...yes many have given me advise which i plan to follow,i just think they could have given it in a less......cold way,understand?



Thank you.  Don't confuse cold with being pointed.  If these fine people were going to be cold, this thread would have been a cold barren landscape, with not a post for miles.  However, they have had a bit of fun with your enthusiasm with Ninjas.   You should just take that in stride, we tend to do that from time to time.



			
				SummonerCloud said:
			
		

> by self training,i mean the KNOWLEDGE of what the shinobi were ie:styles they used,history,weaponry,etc. and physical training i have worked on reflex,dexterity,etc...i am merely training in PREPERATION for the beginning of my training....i well knew many techniques however,even if i could not have utilized them in this way.


If I understand what you are saying correctly, maybe you should read the book "Ninjutsu: History and Tradition" written by Masaaki Hatsumi (our Grandmaster), it can be found at Amazon.com.  Reading is certainly something that can be done alone.  Remember the mind is like a fortress, one must be careful what one lets in through the gates.  Choose your books wisely.  Anything from Masaaki Hatsumi is in order.



			
				SummonerCloud said:
			
		

> i have one PRACTICAL question that i would like answered...
> Can other fighting styles be incorporated into ninjutsu?


It is generally not a good idea as it can be counter productive to training.  So keep that in mind if you find an instructor and begin training.


----------



## Blindside (Jul 21, 2006)

SummonerCloud said:
			
		

> Do you not think i know this?!?!?
> 
> Is this your rendition of my mentality?i do not attempt to impress some of you curs,only to prove that i am not just some wannabe...thing!I very well understand there are ninjutsu practitioners here,and i mentioned it previously...i do not appear to be the ignorant one.i am well taking the advice i was given,but does that mean that this still has no purpose?I am not the only one who should keep an open mind...would you please read my sig?


 
Perfect, you just called the people you have been asking a load of questions from "curs."  I can't imagine why they aren't bending over backward to help you.  Get your temper under control and be polite, but I suspect it is a bit too late for you on this forum.  

Where the heck is the "ignore" button?

Lamont


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Jul 21, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Anything from Masaaki Hatsumi is in order.


 
Indeed, which is why it's good to keep in mind that History and Tradition was ghostwritten by Stephen Hayes.


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 21, 2006)

*Mod. Note. 
Please, keep the conversation polite and respectful.

-Jennifer/Swordlady
-MT Moderator-
*


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 21, 2006)

Nimravus said:
			
		

> Indeed, which is why it's good to keep in mind that History and Tradition was ghostwritten by Stephen Hayes.



Yes, I know...   Maybe you would have preferred I said "Warriors of Medieval Japan" by Stephen Turnbull?


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 21, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> *Mod. Note. *
> *Please, keep the conversation polite and respectful.*
> 
> *-Jennifer/Swordlady*
> *-MT Moderator-*


 
Awww.  Now what fun is that?


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 21, 2006)

Brother John said:
			
		

> B: You could be someone not quite so naive................and playing a joke on us.
> IF so....
> hahahaahahahaaa.......You got me man. Good one!!!
> 
> ...


 
Please tell me you arent just figuring that out...


----------



## Brother John (Jul 21, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Please tell me you arent just figuring that out...



It's YOU........isn't it T.P.
CAUTCHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







Your Brother
John


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 21, 2006)

Brother John said:
			
		

> It's YOU........isn't it T.P.
> CAUTCHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Your Brother
> John


 
Please dont insult me.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jul 21, 2006)

You can not train defense by yourself or alone, you need a school and an instructor go to the Yellow pages and find one.  And no, this is not a flame, if you are serious about training you will figure this out.


----------



## Don Roley (Jul 21, 2006)

SummonerCloud said:
			
		

> i do not appear to be the ignorant one.



To me, you do appear to be very ignorant.

We all start out on our journey ignorant. To start that path trying to convince others that you know something tells us not that you are knowledgeable, but rather that you are full of ego and pride.

How do you know that what you _know_ is actually correct? You have talked about how you you have researched and read, but what has been your sources?

There is a lot of crud out there disguised as real ninjutsu. The amount of sheer bovine feces you can find on some 'ninjutsu' web sites staggers someone like me. Someone like you can't tell the difference between the good stuff and even the most outragous lies.

So if you want to learn, suppress your ego and start with the idea that you know nothing. Then get a real teacher and find out what stuff you really should be reading instead of gamer forums for information about ninjutsu.

And whatever you do, *don't* try to tell us that you know a lot about ninjutsu.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 21, 2006)

It is clear to see that your zeal outshines your common sense.  

Enthusiasm is very valuble though, so keep it.  

I have one question, though.  Are all the girls in your junior high this self assured?

Just my two bones...I mean cents (curs generally don't carry change).


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 21, 2006)

Guys seriously, fun was fun, but Its obvious this kid is sitting at home, smiling and giggling at how much attention his BS thread is getting.

Think about this:  You read his initial outcry to my first response that he doesnt know HOW to find an instructor... The fact that The "kid" has enough knowlage how to google for some semi-correct terminology but not how to google the word "Instructor" should be an instant clue that hes not for real.​


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Jul 21, 2006)

:trollsign:


----------



## malenko (Jul 21, 2006)

This is one weird thread. I was wondering where Mr. Roley was hiding.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 21, 2006)

I knew it had to be fake, if it were a real ninjitsu question he would have asked about pirates


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Jul 21, 2006)

I traveled far, to Japan, where I trained with Master :tajiri: and Master :jushinlig.  They showed me ancient secrets that have been a secret, until now.
They allow me to harness my chi, so that I can do this to my enemies.
verkill:

Eating at Taco Bell, only increases the power.


----------



## Don Roley (Jul 21, 2006)

Edmund BlackAdder said:
			
		

> Eating at Taco Bell, only increases the power.



_Yo quiero ninjutsu?_


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 21, 2006)

Wouldn't that rob you of stealth capability?

LOL


----------



## SummonerCloud (Jul 21, 2006)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> There is a lot of crud out there disguised as real ninjutsu.


 
BINGO!thats what i mean...

ok everyone,ignore EVERYTHING I HAVE JUST SAID.though thanks for answerin my questions.

thats what i came up with.

and at teh ff forum i didnt ask much about ninjutsu itself.mainly things that could be applied....like detectional skills or rolls like i mentioned here.

blackadder,please,i prefer cold advice to dumb sarcasm...

i understand VERY well that i dont know everything.
i understand very wel lthat i am a beginner.
i am not bragging about anything,and when i said i am better than peeps who think they could fight i was implying your average "wannbe",not you guys.

btw,here is a shred of knowledge.
The shinobi primarily wore tabi,which were incredibly silent split toed boots,the split allowed for greater traction and greater ease in rope climbing among other things.
hah,i proved it.lol,really.
i am not as ignorant as i appeared,guess i was just pisssed because i told everyone at old forum id just get flamed on a true martial arts forum.the second i got advice(dojo listings)i started making connections.i did use it,but i did not thank.truly i have JUST noticed this...i mainly didnt because i was mad at a few peeps but took it out on you all...sorry,and thank you...i should have said so earlier.

thank you brother john for not looking down on me and being the only rep that gave me a plus...and thank you all who didnt neg rep.otherwise...meh.

one of the points i tried to state was that 99% of the "true ninjutsu" is BS that some moron makes up.today on tv i saw some gayt commercial with some guy in a shinobi shokuzu(which they never if barely ever wore,mainly considered created in teh noh theater as the "i am a ninja" tag.)runnin around chasin some guy makin "ya!" sounds...i hate how people defile the shinobi like that!that makes peeps laugh when you say you wanna practice ninjutsu.

now,the stealth tactics of the shinobi may not be practitioned near as much today but i also want to learn those,just to fully learn what they were like so long ago,and to personally use it.i truly understand that i know barely anything in total,especially to you others.honestly though look at my FIRST post.did i look like i tried to start somthin
?i was askin somthin that may not have applied to ninjutsu entirely but you guys may be best suited to help in.

an about carryin mace or pep.spray...whats mace?someone in ff mentioned it when i was speaking of whips n flails...how strange.but my point is,what if you dont HAVE mace or spray?

i started out tryin to be nice an get my questions answered,knowing itd prolly turn out bad...then it "snowballed" and if you look back,some of my posts appear to be an attempt to halt that effect.i am sorry,and i well know i have a long way to go.as idfiotic as i seem,i am well capable of following a sensei/instructor,and i know they would know more than i.i am a person very capable of respect,but really people,look at this from my perspective.i started by asking questions and look how it added up...yes,i made mistakes.but truly,in the end i now know what to do to begin.i know much more than my words have led you people to believe.

also,yeah kyushojutsu might not affect drunks or peeps on drugs but certain technigues like a hammerfist to teh back of teh neck can knock out/paralyze.some kyusho effect people in ways besides pain.

also,kinda random,but....never underestimate palm-heel!i put a dent in a car:rofl: erm...like,5 dents with no self dmg like some closed fist punch'd do...bro n i got in a fight,he is a football type who ridicules martial arts.he trys to tackle me an i sling im into wall judo style,lol...then i palm heel im in chest.he is 12.he cried.HORRIBLE red bruise there...not braggin jus sayin...dont underestimate!



look...in short....this post is me sayin i'm sorry,really.maybe some of you overeacted,but i know i did.no matter what,that is not the shinobi way(another name for ninja btw whoever asked,but yeah is also a game)i'm sorry and i hope we can all just forget my stupidity(cept the disciplinary mods,duh...)and turn this thread into a kind of..."help thread" for me...im sorry,and even when i was mad at some of you,i still respected you....i am...slightly envious,heh.

i know most people are blinded by dumb crap like that commercial i mentioned,and know nothing of the shinobi...i know a lot more(not of actual application of techniques and jutsus.) than i have lead you all to believe,and i want to start training ASAP.


----------



## Don Roley (Jul 22, 2006)

SummonerCloud said:
			
		

> i understand VERY well that i dont know everything.
> i understand very wel lthat i am a beginner.



You know *nothing!*
You have not even *begun* to learn!

You want some real advice? Go away! Take what you have learned about teachers in your area and try to approach them but don't try to continue on here. Take a year off from posting and then look back at what you wrote. Trust me, you will smack yourself.

I have been where you are, but you have not been where I have been. And the best advice I can give to you is to try to give up ever trying to recover from the impression you have given this board so far. If I were teaching and saw what you had wrote I would never let you in my dojo. 

You can grow out of ignorance caused by youth. But if you continue to try to get accepted by others you will just dig yourself deeper into a position you will have to defend and never be able to move beyond that.

And if you think I am being harsh, you should try the training that I get in ninjutsu in Japan. If you complain about some harsh but good advice, you will run sobbing into the night at your first encounter with the teachers I respect most.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Jul 22, 2006)

SummonerCloud said:
			
		

> The shinobi primarily wore tabi,which were incredibly silent split toed boots,the split allowed for greater traction and greater ease in rope climbing among other things.
> hah,i proved it.lol,really.


 
Actually, tabi have split toes so that you can wear these: http://www.asahi-jc.com/geta.htm



			
				SummonerCloud said:
			
		

> now,the stealth tactics of the shinobi may not be practitioned near as much today but i also want to learn those,just to fully learn what they were like so long ago,and to personally use it.



You're out of luck.



			
				SummonerCloud said:
			
		

> also,yeah kyushojutsu might not affect drunks or peeps on drugs but certain technigues like a hammerfist to teh back of teh neck can knock out/paralyze.some kyusho effect people in ways besides pain.


 
"Everyone has a plan when they enter into a fight. Then they get punched in the face."


----------



## Drac (Jul 22, 2006)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> You want some real advice? Go away! Take what you have learned about teachers in your area and try to approach them but don't try to continue on here. Take a year off from posting and then look back at what you wrote. Trust me, you will smack yourself.respect most


 
During the year off practice your typing..The proper use of capitalization, punctuation and in general sentence construction..You will be more effective if no one has to work reading your posts.. Good luck..


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 22, 2006)

Ok, SC.

You win.

Here are all the Secrets of the Ninja you have been asking for.  Sorry that I hid them from you.

http://ashidakim.com/stb.html

​


----------



## Blindside (Jul 22, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Ok, SC.
> You win.
> Here are all the Secrets of the Ninja you have been asking for. Sorry that I hid them from you.
> http://ashidakim.com/stb.html
> ...


 
Really?  I thought another webpage had all the secrets.
http://www.realultimatepower.net/index4.htm


----------



## Carol (Jul 22, 2006)

You can always ask a Ninja...

http://www.askaninja.com/


----------



## saru1968 (Jul 22, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> You can always ask a Ninja...
> 
> http://www.askaninja.com/


 
Now, there is some good advice...


----------



## Kreth (Jul 22, 2006)

Moderator Note. 
Please keep the discussion at a mature, respectful level. Feel free to use the Ignore feature to ignore members whose posts you do not wish to read (it is at the bottom of each member's profile). Thank you.

-Kreth/Jeff Velten
-MT Senior Moderator


----------



## lalom (Jul 22, 2006)

Thank you Jeff.  The comments above starting with Mr. Roley's were indeed not needed.


----------



## Don Roley (Jul 22, 2006)

lalom said:
			
		

> Thank you Jeff.  The comments above starting with Mr. Roley's were indeed not needed.



My advice was good and should be taken. He has caused too much anger and it would be best for there to be a short break in posting before he tries again. If he takes the info he has gotten here about schools and becomes a student, _then_ comes back and starts posting questions it would be a lot less heated.

_Your_ comments are indeed not needed. When a moderator tells people to cool things down, it does not help if someone jumps in and singles out the other side for a parting shot of, "of course that is the bad guy." The proper response is to just not say anything and do as the moderator says.


----------



## SummonerCloud (Jul 22, 2006)

True i have made mistakes,but i have asked forgiveness.you don't have to forgive me but Throwing gunpowder on fire will not put the fire out....


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 22, 2006)

gentlemen may I suggest as a member of the forum that all parties in this discussion step back and take a short break before posting in this thread again
Some good information and thought has been given in this thread 
some maybe foolish  things also have been said
let all just let it cool down  for a while


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 22, 2006)

SummonerCloud said:
			
		

> True i have made mistakes,but i have asked forgiveness.you don't have to forgive me but Throwing gunpowder on fire will not put the fire out....


 
Which is kind of what you are doing here.

Take a breather, let it go, check out the schools and let us know how it went. 

My best.


----------



## SummonerCloud (Jul 22, 2006)

True i have made mistakes,but i have asked forgiveness.you don't have to forgive me but Throwing gunpowder on fire will not put the fire out....

and people,I'm not an idiot.first,askaninja was something i also expected and hate....i know there is no book,or website that teaches you all you need to know,I'm not an idiot....so please don't sarcastically state something like that.

humor is fine but overly it makes people look idiotic...not an insult just a pure statement,i even overdo it...a lot.

...I'm leaving,in search of a forum where the majority actually cares about beginners...before i go i have some words that,even as a beginner,i hope are heard.

Big shadow-your wisdom and respectability are highly honorable...i wish everyone were as understanding as you...you should be proud,for you are the image i hope people think highly of,for i do.i respect that greatly.

brother john,you were the only one who gave a good rep thing( i didn't expect any but at least you weren't like everyone else)...certain peeps didn't rep at all an thats OK but john,you were understanding and kind PLUS out of 70 odd posts were the only one who answered my initial questions.you motivationally spoke and that is respectable,i appreciate your non-discrimination.

technopunk-as idiotically sarcastic as you were most of the time,you found the local Dojos which will probably be the beginning of my training....thank you. 

i appreciate everyone's aid...and i mean no insult to this,but some of you well could do with some decency in understanding of other's situations..i REALLY don't mean insult by that,as in reality EVERYONE can get better at something(i am a perfect example)...i just hope that you people are a little more like the people who i mentioned,no offense,truly.

and by the way,i guarantee you that even tho I'm not gonna check back here the following things are gonna be mentioned:
-good,he's gone
-blah blah u insulted me
-something bout rep

Even the peeps on the ff forum were undiscriminating,i have admitted my wrongs and asked for forgiveness and that should be enough...maybe not to achieve it but at least to fend off argumentals...

goodbye,and
please do not forget my words,Big,John and techno...i meant what i said.


----------



## Don Roley (Jul 22, 2006)

SummonerCloud said:
			
		

> ...I'm leaving,in search of a forum where the majority actually cares about beginners...



And when you do, take this advice I am going to give you. Clean up your attitude and show some respect for other people. Your posting a big parting shot at others really is a good indicator of your lack of maturity. If you don't get rid of that attitude, you will find trouble wherever you go. Martialtalk is one of the nicer places on the internet. If you blew it here, then you would get raped on most of the other boards.

When you get to the new forum, don't try to tell anyone anything about yourself that they don't need to know. Just ask questions and people will usually try to answer. If you use the search function and only ask about things you can't find on your own, people will be glad to help a begginer. It is when you feel the need to talk about how you send people to the emergency room, how you have never trained with a teacher or have owned shuko and yet you have come up with your own techniques for them that people loose the urge to be helpfull. Don't insult folks like you have. 

Read a lot of old threads and find out as much as you can before you ask questions. You will not only learn about ninjutsu, but you will also find out just what kind of tone the moderators allow and desire. If you had done that here, you might have realized how things like your attrocious use of English and  your calling things "gay" would go over like a turd in a punch bowl.

So good luck wherever you go. But if you do not follow the advice I have given you, your are going to be treated even worse than you were here. And at that point you will not be able to escape from the realization that the problem was not with martialtalk, but with you.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 23, 2006)

SummonerCloud said:
			
		

> and techno...i meant what i said.



What, that I am an idiot?

I'm glad to know you meant that, and good luck learning "Shinobi" over at the Final Fantasy forum.


----------



## Tengu6 (Jul 23, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> What, that I am an idiot?
> 
> I'm glad to know you meant that, and good luck learning "Shinobi" over at the Final Fantasy forum.


 
wow, no stout for him huh techno. 

CloudSummoner, this is me trying to be helpful, cause I remember how I was when  was 12, TAKE DONS ADVICE, you have no idea who the people on these boards are.....some are very well known in the Ninjutsu world and highly respected......if you keep making friends this way you will have zero training opportunities.

Don is right, with the way you behaved and the things you said even in your first post, you set a negative image of yourself and people on the other REAL Ninjutsu boards will not be nearly as nice or helpfull as those here have.

Lets leave it at this, look into the dojo (yes, thats plural) that were mentioned and dont tell the instructor that you want to move into his hou4s to train 24 7.

And finally, never insult the guy who makes the best brew. Sheesh.....

Markk Bush
www.bujinmag.com


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 23, 2006)

Tengu6 said:
			
		

> And finally, never insult the guy who makes the best brew. Sheesh.....
> 
> Markk Bush
> www.bujinmag.com



You are just fishing for some of the latest batch arent you?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 23, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> You are just fishing for some of the latest batch arent you?



If he wasn't, I am  :cheers::trollsign:drinkbeer


----------



## Kreth (Jul 23, 2006)

I believe this thread has run its course. Consider it closed.


----------

